

Apple's Cloud Music May Include User's Whole Library. - dailyrorschach
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_23/b4231035679728.htm

======
dailyrorschach
"Users will be able to store their entire music collections in the cloud—even
if they obtained some songs illegally."

This could be a major coup for Apple if true.

